# Hi all- IBS after MC



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi allI have been awol from here for some time now. Mainly because I have been managing to keep things "under control" IBS wise since working out the main causes.However, I have for the past year and a half been undergoing IVF treatment which happily resulted in PGY in September last year. During my PGY my symptoms were even better (although the "C" was a killer. Maybe TMI but I had some spotting generally after a bm on a few occasions. Sadly I miscarried (a missed miscarriage) in November (and boy have i been wondering if the C and mc were related) and since then I have noticed that when I do get an attack they seem to last longer. My last attack before this one was horrendous....I had the shakes completely disorientated etc. This time its just back to the pain and mucousy nastiness. (Sorry if TMI again). Trouble is this attack started on SATURDAY and should based on previous experience be well over by now... I have also noticed that my usual tricks of taking peppermint and magnesium no longer work. Peppermint tea works for a short time but not that noticably any more. I dont want to be taking any meds while trying for the next attempt and am at a loss about what to take really.I am about to start another IVF treatment (boy am I nervous). Wondering if anyone has experienced anything like this....?I am going to see a reflexologist tonight who specialises in Fertility and Digestive issues. Anyone have any experience of that also?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Constipation issues, as well as hemorrhoids seem to be pretty normal in pregnancy, so I don't think that it had any relationship to the miscarriage.The stress of the IVF with the hormones and all of that could have an impact on IBS. It is both physically stressful and emotionally stressful.If you want to stick with diet things that may loosen things up you could try prunes (as well as apples, pears, cherries and peaches). These fruits all have sorbitol in them as well as fiber and can make stool softer and easier to pass.K.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks for your comments. I am trying to eat a lot more healthily these days!I think I am still looking for the odd "reason" for the mc.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes there isn't a reason for the MC that had to do with you.It is pretty common no matter how you conceived something isn't quite right with how the development is going and the pregnancy is lost. MC's are a lot more common than I think most people realize.I'm sorry that things turned out that way and hope things go well on the next round.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry aout the MC - makes you feel lke #$%# doesn't it? and also makes you think back to what you could have done to prevent it... been there, done that just over 16 months ago (and you don't forget). Am not on any IVF treatments but am due to have baby sometime in the next couple of weeks and am i worried! After the lst attempt i'm not quite sure to beleive everything is fine - even thou i am repeatly told so by my mid-wife







Good luck


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks for your comments Southern. It is hard to describe just how I feel about it all....Also that the next treatment and (hopefully) pregnancy scares the living daylights out of me...sorry to hear about your mc. Very pleased to see you are awaiting the new arrival. Sending you all the best for a happy delivery. Thanks again.


----------

